# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  تنازع القوانين

## رسول

تنازع القوانينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــم.م.عبدالرسول كريم أبوصيبع                                                                            كلية القانون / جامعة الكوفة*خطة المحاضرة :*
*·     * *تذكير بمحتويات المحاضرة السابقة.*
*·     * *تحديد مفهوم تنازع القوانين.*
*·     * *شروط  التنازع.*
*·     * *مراحل تنازع القوانين وآلية عمله.* 
*·     * *ملخص المحاضرة.*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــ*·     * *تذكير بمحتويات المحاضرة السابقة:*
     أخذنا في المحاضرة السابقة مفردات مادة القانون الدولي الخاص وفقاً للإتجاه الواسع والذي تتبعه المدرسة اللاتينية والدول العربية المتأثرة بها في كليات الحقوق ومنها العراق وكلية القانون والسياسة في جامعة الكوفة تحديداً. فبينا أن هذه المفردات هي ستة إبتداءاً بتنازع القوانين مروراً بالإختصاص القضائي الدولي وتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية وهذه المواضيع الثلاثة هي مفردات القانون الدولي الخاص بالمفهوم الضيق والذي تتبناه المدرسة الأنكلوأمريكية ، مضافاً إلى المفردات الثلاثة هذه توجد الجنسية والموطن ومركز الأجانب ولما كان تنازع القوانين هو الموضوع الأساس فالثلاثة الأخيرة تعد مواضيع تمهيدية تعد دراستها سابقة على تنازع القوانين .

*·     * *تحديد مفهوم تنازع القوانين:*
     لو أن عقد بيعٍ  أبرم في بغداد  بين طرفين  عراقيين  الأول  أحمد صاحب محل لبيع الحاسبات الألكترونية  في شارع الصناعة ( البائع ) والآخر  مهند صاحب محل في شارع السور في النجف ( المشتري ) والذي إبتاع 100 حاسبة وتسلمها من مخزن البائع الكائن في الكرادة / بغداد وتم الإتفاق على أن يكون تسديد الثمن بموجب أقساط موزعة على دفعات ثلاث قد ثبتت مواعيد إستحقاقها في العقد نفسه.

     فهنا نكون أمام علاقة  عقدية وطنية ( عراقية ) بجميع عناصرها ( الأشخاص ، الموضوع ، السبب) فأشخاص العلاقة أطراف العقد كلاهما عراقيان وموضوع  العقد ( البضاعة ) موجودة في العراق ومصدر العلاقة هو العقد المبرم في العراق والمراد تنفيذه فيه ، فلو أن خلافاً نشب بين طرفي العقد لنكول المشتري عن تسديد الأقساط المستحقة ولجأ البائع إلى القضاء العراقي مخاصماً المشتري لإلزامه بأداء ما عليه من ثمن فحتماً سيقرر القضاء العراقي إختصاصه بنظر النزاع وتطبيق القانون العراقي على الخصومة لأجل إصدار الحكم الفاصل فيها.

     إن نزاعاً يخص علاقة قانونية وطنية بجميع عناصرها ليست محلاً للدراسة من قبل موضوع تنازع القوانين بل إنه يهتم فقط بتلك العلائق القانونية المتضمنة عنصراً أجنبياً أو أكثر ( أي المشوبة بعنصر أجنبي ) في الأشخاص و/أو الموضوع   و/أو المصدر  ، ويلاحظ هنا أن الصفة الأجنبية إنما تتقرر  في ضوء الدولة التي عرض النزاع أمام محاكمها ( دولة القاضي ) فكل عنصر لا ينتمي إلى دولة القاضي يوصف بأنه أجنبي.

     ففي مثالنا السابق لو كان المشتري لبناني الجنسية والعقد مبرم في الأردن ويراد تنفيذه في سوريا ولو عرض النزاع  هنا على القضاء العراقي لتعددت القوانين المحتملة التطبيق أمام القاضي والواجب عليه إختيار أحدها ، فهل سيطبق القانون العراقي بوصفه قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها البائع بجنسيته أم القانون اللبناني ( قانون جنسية المشتري ) أم القانون الأردني ( قانون محل إبرام العقد ) أم القانون السوري ( قانون محل تنفيذ العقد ).
     إن الواجب على القاضي هنا أن يلجأ إلى معايير تتسم بالثبات لأجل إختيار القانون الأكثر ملاءمة لحكم النزاع من بين القوانين المحتملة التطبيق والآلية المتبعة لأجل ذلك تتمثل في قواعد الإسناد في دولة القاضي الذي ينظر النزاع.

     من كل ما تقدم نستطيع تعريف تنازع القوانين بأنه : تعدد القوانين المحتملة التطبيق بشأن نزاع يخص علاقة قانونية خاصة مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي لأجل إختيار القانون الأكثر ملاءمة لحكم النزاع .

     ويُلاحظ هنا إن إستعمال تعبير ( تنازع ) لا يكشف عن حقيقة الأمر والذي لا يعدو أن يكون تعدداً في القوانين يقوم في ذهن القاضي الناظر في نزاع يخص علاقة خاصة دولية ولكن هذا المصطلح هو الذي شاع إستعماله والعبرة بالمعاني لا بالمباني ولا مشاحة في الإصطلاح.

*·     * *     شروط  التنازع :*
     لأجل تحقق حالة تنازع القوانين لا بد من ثلاثة شروط مجتمعة :
1. أن تكون العلاقة القانونية مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي : أي أن تكون العلاقة وطنية بحتة تنتمي بجميع عناصرها إلى دولة القاضي .
2. سماح المشرع الوطني بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي في حالات معينة يحددها هو عن طريق قواعد الإسناد، إذ لو تمسك المشرع بمبدأ الإقليمية المطلقة أو الشخصية المطلقة لما كان لتنازع القوانين أثرٌ ولا ذكر فالقانون الوطني هو الذي سيطبق في جميع الحالات وكأننا أمام علاقة وطنية بحتة.
3. وجود إختلاف في التشريعات بين الدول ، أي في قواعد الإسناد التي ترشد للقانون المختص إذ لو إفترضنا تطابق قواعد الإسناد في جميع الدول بصدد كل فكرة مسندة أو علاقة قانونية لكان الحل واحداً أينما أقيم النزاع ، أما الإختلاف في الأحكام الموضوعية بين قوانين الدول فذلك أمرٌ طبيعي وليس هو المقصود بالإختلاف الوارد في هذا الشرط.

*·     * *     مراحل تنازع القوانين وآلية عمله:*
تبدأ عملية تنازع القوانين بتأكد القاضي المعروض عليه النزاع بصدد العلاقة القانونية المشوبة بعنصر أجنبي  ، تأكده من إختصاص محكمته بنظر الدعوى إختصاصاً قضائياً دولياً فإذا ما تأكد من توافر إحدى حالات هذا الإختصاص وفقاً لقواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي في قانونه الوطني ينتقل إلى المرحلة اللاحقة ألا وهي مرحلة تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح لموضوع النزاع أو الفكرة المسندة  وهي ما يطلق عليها بمرحلة ( التكيف أو التصنيف ) إذ أن قواعد الإسناد بوصفها الآلية المتبعة لحل التنازع وتحديد القانون المختص إنما ترد على سبيل الحصر فلكل فكرة مسندة قاعدة إسناد تخصها فللأهلية قاعدة إسناد ، والإلتزامات التعاقدية والوصية والميراث وهكذا ... فإذا ما قام القاضي بعملية التكييف وحدد الفكرة المسندة أمكن تطبيق قاعدة الإسناد المكونة من عنصرين هما الفكرة المسندة وظرف الإسناد ( ضابط الإسناد ) كالجنسية  والموطن ومحل إبرام العقد فإذا ما كانت الفكرة المسندة هي الأهلية أمكن بعد تطبيق قاعدة إسنادها تعيين ظرف الإسناد وهو الجنسية ( م 18/ ف1 مدني عراقي ) والجنسية ( بوصفها ظرف الإسناد ) سوف ترشد إلى القانون المختص بشكل مباشر  فالقانون المختص في مثالنا هو قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الشخص المراد تحديد أهليته بجنسيته ومن ثم يطبق القاضي أحكام هذا القانون ويصدر حكمه الفاصل في النزاع .


*·     * *ملخص المحاضرة:*
      إذاً أخذنا في هذه المحاضرة مفهوم تنازع القوانين والذي لا يتحقق إلاّ عندما تكون العلاقة القانونية مثار النزاع مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي أما العلاقات الوطنية الخالصة فليست محلاً للدراسة في موضوع التنازع وأن التنازع مصطلح شاع إستعماله وتعدد القوانين هو المصطلح الأدق ، ولا بد من شروط يلزم تحققها مجتمعة حتى نكون أمام حالة نتازع القوانين متمثلة في كون العلاقة القانونية ذات إمتداد دولي  وان يسمح المشرع في كل دولة عن طريق قواعد الإسناد في تطبيق القانون الأجنبي مضافاً إلى شرط إختلاف التشريعات بين الدول وختمنا بمراحل تنازع القوانين والتي تبدأ بقواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي مرواً بالتكييف وتطبيق قاعدة الإسناد وإنتهاءاً بتطبيق الأحكام الموضوعية للقانون الواجب الإعمال وإصدار الحكم الفاصل في النزاع.

*·     * *تهيئة موضوع المحاضرة القادمة :*
سوف يكون موضوع المحاضرة القادمة عن التكييف أو التصنيف للأفكار المسندة أو العلائق القانونية إبتداءاً من ( ص  49  حتى ص 58 ).

----------


## abdou_54

*السلام**عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتــــه** 
**شكـرا جزيلا على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز*
*تحيتــي*

----------

